# API PH test



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

So I for some reason today, Maybe its im looking to get 2 angel rams, decided to check my tanks PH levels. My tap is in the 7.2-7.4 range. but my tank maxed out both low and high PH levels. I always test both so i can see if im one way or the other. but damn its like grape juice in my test tube. Did I do my test wrong? What can I introduce to lower my pH. My tank is usually around 7.6. I havent added anything to my community tank in a few months. Does it have to do with i just fed them? and i just added the soaked blood worms?


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

I would rince the tubes out and try again. Sometimes if they are not cleaned out well you can get false readings.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You know one requires 3 and the other 5 drops, right? Sorry, don't want to assume anything here.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

yup got the drops right ill wait an hour check again and if need be do a 50% change.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Does your home have softened water or do you do your water changes with RO/RODI water?


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Does your home have softened water or do you do your water changes with RO/RODI water?


no water softner and RO/RODI i have no idea what that is...water changes are tap + de Chlor = tank water.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL, sorry. RO = reverse osmosis. RODI = RO + de-ionization.

Also, check your ph at your tap. Then also set some aside and test it 24hrs later and see if the value is the same.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

If you have live plants and low hardness, you might be experiencing a high pH from low CO2 concentrations in your water. GH acts as a pH buffer, so the harder your water the less likely you are to experience a pH as high as yours. Test your tank water for hardness and if it is low, let us know. A bag of crushed coral dropped into the tank helps elevate hardness, and things like peat moss in your filter will help regulate it.

pH is affected by CO2 concentrations in the water, and as live plants consume the CO2 your pH will rise. Combine that with low buffering and that might explain your skyrocketing pH

I have all live plant tanks, my main has pressurized CO2. The two smaller tanks carry pH in the 7.6-8.2 range, while the main carries a pH of 7 or lower. This is with a KH and GH of around 7 degrees, respectively.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

so i just rechecked after waiting. and im back to low 7's. 7.0-7.2ish. It to light for the 7.4 and not dark enough for 7.6 so im thinking its a 7.1...I wonder if testing 10min after feeding affected(???effected???) my first test.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

M1ster Stanl3y said:


> so i just rechecked after waiting. and im back to low 7's. 7.0-7.2ish. It to light for the 7.4 and not dark enough for 7.6 so im thinking its a 7.1...I wonder if testing 10min after feeding affected(???effected???) my first test.


Are you talking about your tank or your tap water?


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Feeding wouldn't affect ph. Did you test your tap? It's important to do so you know what your water does without ever getting it in your tank. Good to know if it changes after 24hrs. A lot of water does as it gasses off.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

My tap is a 7'2 to 7.4


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You may want to look into getting a gh/kh test kit. Too low a kh can still be somewhat dangerous and there are ways to naturally increase it if needed. Once you know the value.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

word.


----------

